
Let's Take Back Columbus Day  - dwwoelfel
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2010/10/08/thomas-bowden-columbus-day-holiday-western-civilization-pledge-allegiance/
======
hugh3
I've always been confused by why Columbus Day wasn't seen as the "hispanic"
equivalent of Martin Luther King day (and why they needed to invent Cesar
Chavez Day as a substitute). While Columbus himself was Italian rather than
Hispanic, his expedition was basically a Spanish one, undertaken by Spain for
the benefit of Spain, and which led directly to the Spanish dominance of the
southern half of the Americas. If there's a good day to celebrate Hispanic
heritage it's Columbus Day.

